# jouer l'ipod sur un ordi mac ou pc



## Sacamas (2 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,
Je compte acquérir un ipod 20go. Ma question : est-ce que je peux brancher le ipod sur un mac ou sur un pc pour écouter la musique sans casque, via les HP de l'ordi, tout simplement. Le pc n'a pas de connecteur FW ou usb2. Y-a-t il besoin d'accessoires particuliers ? merci... au fait, quand on achète un ipod, est-ce que c'est la même boite avec tous les accessoires pour pc ou mac, ou y a t-il deux modèles différents ????


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2003)

Si tu as une entrée son sur ton Mac, il faut brancher le câble adéquat (fiche noire d'un côté et double sortie rouge-blanche de l'autre) sur l'iPod. Tu en trouves dans le commerce. Si tu n'as pas d'entrée son sur le Mac, tu peux toujours utiliser un *iMic*.

Si tu achètes un iPod, Apple ne fait plus de différence entre les versions Mac et PC. Les modères et contenus de boîte sont similaires.


----------



## Telonioos (2 Décembre 2003)

il faut juste se payer le cable usb2 si le pécé n'est pas équipé de firewire


----------

